# Violent sleeper! Is this normal??



## Cascadian (Jan 28, 2009)

I coslept with my kids until they were 3 and 5, and since moved them out to their own shared room. Until only recently (like a month), either DH or I would lie down with them in their joined twin beds until they fell sleep (they're now 4 and 6).

DH is out of town, so I gathered up the kiddos and put them in our king bed for a week - a fun slumber party for all us gals, right?

O.M.G. My 6 year old has suddenly turned (suddenly? I don't know - we haven't slept through the night together in a year) into a violent sleeper! She flails, kicks, moans, talks...last night (in sleep mode) she was weeping. Two nights ago, she was kicking her sister *hard*, and sat up (still asleep) and whacked her twice on the back (presumably for space, except that she was crowding her sister's side). I was horrified! I don't know if this is normal for her, or if it had to do with have some long, overstimulating days at school/extra-curric activities, or the spooky Scooby Doo movies they rented...

I had horrible sleeps this week due to waking up from her movement/need to be comforted. FWIW when they sleep together with their twin beds combined, there's a 'gap' in between where the beds join, which they rarely cross over so there's no safety issue with her sister. I noticed the violence towards her sister when I was sitting on the edge of the bed watching a DVD on a handheld.

Is this a normal age-related thing? Wierd? Gah!


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Jul 16, 2009)

Hmmm... I don't know if my reply would help but I can tell you that when I was that age and all through until late teens I would trash around a lot in bed as well. I would talk in my sleep, turn in all directions until I fall off a double (yes double) bed. There was once when my family were all in the same hotel room and I suddenly got up and yelled and screamed at my brother. He didn't realize I was asleep so we had a full blown arguement in the middle of the night, which I had no clue about in the morning. Another time, I slept walked. Managed to go all the way downstairs, poured myself pretend milk and ironed my pretend clothes. Seriously.

But hey, I'm perfectly normal now (at least I think I am







) and sleep "quietly". So maybe your daughter will pass this stage too


----------

